# latest info on Davao city



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Just wondering what it is like in Davao city now since martial law was declared 3 months ago? Anybody have any info in the Davao area? I want to visit there next month.

thanks

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Just wondering what it is like in Davao city now since martial law was declared 3 months ago? Anybody have any info in the Davao area? I want to visit there next month.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


I was there last month. All was fine, no sign of any issues to cause concern. The usual pat down when entering malls, hotels etc., but nothing out of the ordinary.

David


----------

